# Building a Static Binary



## tuaris (Apr 14, 2014)

I have a server that has several packages installed that depend on devel/boost-libs v1.52.0_2.  I eventually plan on updating all the ports using new binary packages made from a build machine.  That won't be done for a while and I need to install a new package that was built against devel/boost-libs v1.55.0_1.

The error (obviously) when trying to run is:

```
Shared object "libboost_system.so.1.55.0" not found, required by
```

I could also downgrade the build machine and make a new package with the correct version, but again, extra time and effort.   

Is it possible to build a static linked binary for situations like this?


----------



## tuaris (Jul 1, 2014)

In case anyone is interested, adding this to the port's Makefile should do it:


```
MAKE_ARGS+=	STATIC=1
```


----------

